# Sikkens-Cetol Marine Natural Teak?



## BigMoe (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello Fellow Sailors:

Has anyone ever used Cetol Natural Teak on their deck? I use it on the rails and the cockpit seats every year. This new boat has a teak deck and I am contemplating using it as I hate the gray color of teak. I contacted Sikkens and they said it would be fine on the deck as long as I did not use the high gloss.

Anyone ever tried it?

Big Moe


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*IMO...NO...do not use it on the deck!!!!!!!*


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone using it on their decks. Even the low gloss would most likely be too slick when wet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... do you really want to make that much work for yourself???


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I used it. It works just like classic Cetol but, honestly, I didn't see much difference in color between this one and Classic (though I used it over classic so may be that's one reason  ).

It is exactly as easy to use as regular cetol, and on my boat I have a few large flooring areas painted that way (engine bay doors which are also my cockpit floor). Painted teak is not all that slick (I don't slide on it anyway).

Still, I don't know that I'd use it on an entire teak deck. Then again - it's better then letting teak weather until you have nothing left (and then rebuilding an entire deck  ).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I used it on the deck of my neighbors Lake Union power boat. It looks great as the natural teak color is not as orange as cetol or cetol light. One issue is that it's a bit slick when wet, not a huge problem for a slipped power boat but you may have issue with it.


----------



## BOLTER33 (Apr 9, 2008)

I use varnish on rails ,but "Tropical "teak oil in Cockpit and Transom Stairs. I'ts not slippery and easily applied.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Natural Teak + Gloss is great on trim but NEVER use any Cetol Product or for that matter ANY coating on teak decks. If you MUST use something...just clean them (crosswise brushing with boat soap...not WITH the grain) and apply some teak oil.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

*No Way Jose!!!*

Moe--

Don't even think about it. You'll ruin the deck and turn it into a skating rink when it's wet. I happen to love Cetol Natural Teak and we use it for grab-rails, our traveler horse, the trim around the companionway, drop-boards, et _al_ but never, ever, on a deck. It will eventually need to be stripped off and in so doing the caulking between the planks will be ruined. A neighbor of ours ignored these warnings a few years ago and now profoundly regrets it. His best quote for replacing his teak is upwards of $50G (USD). If you can't stand the "gray", you can use:










We use this aboard our boat and we are very frequently complimented on our teak decking (in our cockpit). It is not inexpensive, however, and, it does have to be redone at roughly 4-6 month intervals, but doing so is not difficult, just time consuming.

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Moe If I recall correctly the teak on your 49 is only on the cockpit sole, not the entire deck. I'd definately stay away from anything like Cetol or Varnish as they're both slippery when wet. Some folks have recommended teak oil. Another option is a water based product called Teak Guard. Easy to apply, looks good, won't stain gel coat, not slippery and lasts all season up here in the Mid Atlantic region. Just google it and you should find a couple of sources for it.
Mike


----------



## BigMoe (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm oiling the deck teak instead!*

Hello Fellow Sailors:

I have taken the majorities advise and decided to use "Starbrite" teak oil on the deck. I started last week and it is a simple job. I cleaned it, put a brightener on it and then oiled it. I'll spruce it up as the summer progresses with a shot of teak oil.

Thanks again.

Big Moe


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good decision.... 


BigMoe said:


> Hello Fellow Sailors:
> 
> I have taken the majorities advise and decided to use "Starbrite" teak oil on the deck. I started last week and it is a simple job. I cleaned it, put a brightener on it and then oiled it. I'll spruce it up as the summer progresses with a shot of teak oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Moe--

The next time you really need to clean your teak, try using some "Greased Lightening" from Lowes or Home Depot.










I don't knw what's in it but it does a heck of a good job cleaning up teak (brush across the grain!) and it's far less costly than the teak cleaners at marine outlets.

When you apply the teak oil, be sure to wipe down the caulking with a clean cloth soaked in Mineral Spirits to keep that clean. Works like a charm.

Cheers,

s/v HyLyte


----------

